# New Arrivals



## Barbara (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi. Here is a picture of our recent haul. We were just a little bad.:evil: The slippers in the picture include: Paph. Stoned Susan (Susan Booth 'Kilworth' x stoni), Paph. Susan Booth 'SY' x Prince Edward of York 'DB', Paph. Wossner Tigerhenry(henryanum 'Spot Master' x tigrinum 'Always-In-Bloom'), Paph. philippinense v. roebelinii('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider'), Paph. concolor('Spotty' x 'Dudley Ott') and Phrag. schlimii 'Pink Ice' x wallisii 'Tower Grove'. Most are seedling or a little older.I photographed the concolor separately in an attempt to show the silver markings, but the picture still doesn't do it justice.





[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Heather (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice haul! You're a great shopper, Barbara! 

P. concolor has such lovely leaves!


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 11, 2006)

Totally awesome concolor. Jon, don't you have one with those 'reverse' markings?


----------



## Heather (Dec 11, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Totally awesome concolor. Jon, don't you have one with those 'reverse' markings?



That's exactly what I was thinking of too!


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 12, 2006)

great haul!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2006)

Instant collection!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice haul indeed!!

My concolor v. regneri has those markings and they are easily my favorite!





Jon


----------



## Barbara (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the picture Jon. Your concolor is such a beauty, hope mine will be too one day. Do you have any idea how old yours is or how vigorous they are?

My sister, mother and I have around 60 different species of orchids, 22 if which are paphs and phrags(and to think we're just getting started). By species, I mean different hybrids too. I'm still compiling the list on my new computer, but I will post a complete list when I'm done.
Thanks,
Barb.


----------



## gore42 (Dec 13, 2006)

I love those leaf markings! They look like trees on a Savannah


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2006)

I love those leaves too. I could grow Brachypetalums and Parvisepalums for their leaves...


----------



## Barbara (Dec 13, 2006)

gore42 said:


> I love those leaf markings! They look like trees on a Savannah



They do. Very artistic, that always appeals to me. Now if only I could go to Savannah.....before WINTER really hits.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice haul Barbara! Judging from the tags I would say you did your shopping at Clouds Orchids.  Claudio and Warren have some fabulous stuff!


----------



## Barbara (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes, Clouds have given me new confidence in growing orchids. I have limited success with plants from other places. Even plants that are slightly stressed coming from Clouds will make a full recovery if given the right TLC. And that is a rare event. I just love them.:smitten: If only I had discovered them 5 or 6 years ago, oh well better late than never.
Barb.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2006)

Those really are nice markings on the concolor. I also like the way there's like a plastic layer covering the markings, really cool!


----------

